# What's your humorous marriage motto?



## Hiker

I don't have my own really, but often repeat a friend's marriage motto to myself to stay sane: "minimize contact, minimize contact." 

What's your funny marriage motto? Maybe we can all borrow each others'.


----------



## Coffee Amore

My husband's motto is "We're a team...there's no I or U in team, but definitely T & A."


----------



## Convection

In my signature block: "Two against the world." No matter what happens, we'll face it down together.

I often tell her that even something bad happened and if we end up homeless and living in a box, at least we'd be together. She laughs and tells me it better be a nice box.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband a # of times has said* : * he wants to "grow old with me so we're rocking in our Rocking chairs together".....and I tell him he better still me Rockin' me  till he hits dirt... or he might have to deal with this >>







(ha ha just kidding)....I always add how we'll be reminiscing back to these GLORY days, our WILD spell in mid life...and it should give us lots of laughs...


----------



## diwali123

Those who say you should only have sex with someone you love have never been married.


----------



## Mavash.

You can be right or you can be happy. Pick one.


----------



## CharlieParker

It's not just all about the sex, right?


----------



## TikiKeen

Don't talk before coffee: Fvck instead.


----------



## romantic_guy

Yes dear.
You are right and I am wrong.
I'd love to go shopping.

:rofl:


----------



## bevixnz

"We may not have it all together, but together we have it all"


----------



## john117

Better marriage thru warfare

Marital happiness is proportional to the amount of square feet separating the spouses.

Oh, the fun of being married to someone with BPD  - quote 2 explains the mansion...


----------



## LadyDee

"If only we knew then what we know now ... it is what it is"


----------



## hambone

My wife is so good... She has the art of being a woman down. She can convince me to do what she wants to do... and end up having me think it was my idea to begin with and she's congratulating me on being so smart!!!

Happy wife= happy life.


----------



## hambone

romantic_guy said:


> Yes dear.
> You are right and I am wrong.
> I'd love to go shopping.
> 
> :rofl:


Three things you'll never hear a real man say.

"I don't want to do none of that stuff... can't we just lay her and cuddle?"

"I'm bored... HEY!!! You want to go to the mall and shop for shoe's?

"I think...... maybe... we might be..... lost.. I'm gonna stop and ask directions!"


----------

